# How do I go about fixing myself starting from 0



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

--------------------------------------------------------------MY PROBLEM---------------------------------------------------------------

My problems started when I was a freshmen in high school. I started becoming really gassy for some reason, I'm talking farting every 30s - 2min. I thought it was something I ate and that it would go away in a few days, but it never did. Throughout my high school years, my symptoms changed. It went from just excessive farting to excessive farting + passively leaking gas. I'm in college now, still suffering

----------------------------------------------------------------EFFECTS----------------------------------------

Although I only smell it myself about 20% of the time, I know I have like an aura of fart around me and it's affecting everyone. I constantly hear people near me breathe out through their nose really hard, or see them casually covering their nose. Having to deal with this every single day of all four years of high school really $$$$$$ed me up. I graduated high school with 0 friends, no social life, and pretty bad social anxiety. My grades weren't as high as they could have been because instead of paying attention in class, I constantly thought about how bad I smell.

-----------------------------------------------------WHAT I'VE TRIED-----------------------------------------------------

Throughout the years, I noticed that my symptoms are at their worst when I haven't pooped in a long time. After pooping, I would feel relief for about an hour, and the symptoms slowly builds back up. For example, I pooped every morning before school at 6am and first period is usually fine. But by around 1pm, I'm farting a lot again.

I've also been to multiple gastroenterologists, but they weren't much help. They all gave the basic "change your diet, stop eating meat, eat yogurt", which I tried, but was no help at all.

I also did some blood tests and got a colonoscopy, nothing.

---------------------------------------------------------CONCLUSION----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's already ruined my time at high school, and it's just beginning to ruin my time in college. I'm worried about how it's going to affect my life, like who is going to want to date a person who farts all the time?

What makes it the worst is that I have no idea what is wrong with me, and I have no idea how to fix myself.

excuse my bad writing


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey billybob, you've come to the right place. A lot of us are working on trying to be cured from this condition. I'm going to give you some very specific instructions about what you can do right now to minimize the odor and also to try and solve this problem.

1) Carry coffee grounds socks in your pockets. I keep one in each pocket. This will help to keep odor down. Fill them about 1/3 of the way.

2)Do NOT eat yogurt. Yogurt contains sulfur. That means it can actually increase smell of your gas.

3) Try a diet low in red meat and low in sulfur-containing vegetables( broccoli, etc.) Do consume fruits like kiwi. Kiwi and cucumber are fantastic for reducing the odor. If you eat 5 kiwi/day and 2 cucumbers/day, you will be well on your way to reducing the smell.

5) Buy some high quality aloe-vera juice. Aloe Vera Juice helps to eliminate odor. If you buy George's Aloe Vera on Amazon, it looks just like water and so you can fill a water bottle with it and sip on it periodically throughout the day. No one will know it's not water.

6) If you can stomach it, consume whole-grained pasta( no sauce). Whole grain pasta contains a lot of resistant starch which will help reduce the smell. My meal plan i'm trying right now consists solely of whole-grained pasta, kiwi, and bananas. That's it. It may or may not be sustainable long term, and I wouldn't recommend completely eliminating protein sources like grilled chicken, but in any case I've found it's helped a lot.

7) Supplement with Florastor probiotic. Florastor is a yeast-based probiotic that is particularly efficient at reducing the smell of gas. If you take 4 pills of these a day, it'll help to get that smell down.

8) Supplement with Activated Charcoal. Activated Charcoal helps to absorb toxins. It also reduces gas problems. You can buy it on Amazon( along with Florastor and George's Aloe Vera juice)

9) Ask your gastro to perform an anal manometry test. Actually, insist on it. It will help to show if there are any problems with the functioning of the nerves down there.

10) Get a Pelvic Floor MRI test. That'll show if there are any structural abnormalities. Anal Manometry tests function, Pelvic Floor MRI looks at form.

11) Look into electrical stimulation with a TENS device. There are a lot of great threads here about that. Make sure you familiarize yourself with it because it can help to reduce your problem.

12) Look at Pokerface's exercises. Kettle ball swings help to strengthen the area down there. You can ask around this forum for more advice about those exercises if you need to. There are a ton of knowledgeable people here who know about that.

I wish you the most at managing your condition. It's a real pain but there are ways to handle it. If you follow these 12 steps, you're going to be ok, I promise. I wish you the best of luck. If you need any more advice, feel free to direct message me and I will do everything I can to help you.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Excessive wind can also be caused by dysbiosis of small and large intestinal flora. In other words, your main problem is bacteria. Some people have been cured with 5 trials of rifaximin antibiotics which you can find on inhousepharmacy.vu. I'm currently testing the antibiotic as we speak. MY Current regimen is 400mg rifaximin 3x daily while taking probiotics 2 hours after and florastor once daily for 14 days. Will update soon.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Also, stay away from sulfurous vegetables like broccoli, Brussel sprouts, kale, etc.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

billybillbob, reading your post, it looks like excessive gas has consistently been your problem. Try a low FODMAP diet, as some carbs can be the cause of excessive gas volume.

What has been your diet through all these years?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Candide said:


> billybillbob, reading your post, it looks like excessive gas has consistently been your problem. Try a low FODMAP diet, as some carbs can be the cause of excessive gas volume.
> 
> What has been your diet through all these years?


+1.

The first thing you should try is a low FODMAP diet. Actually, I personally prefer the Specific Carbohydrate Diet( which is a very similar thing but is slightly more restrictive ) as it more severely restricts consumption of foods that may cause gas. http://media.btvc.webfactional.com/media/editor_uploads/2013/11/btvc_legalillegal_list.pdf has a list of all foods that are legal and illegal if you would like to review.

For me, personally, it didn't work all that well so I had to focus on a diet that reduces the smell, but if you're one of the people it works for, ditto on you. I really hope it does work for you. Again, if you need any more help, feel free to post here or dm me. I'll be glad to offer my assistance.


----------

